# Who knows: "The eye solution" ?



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

I´ve bought in NYC "The eye solution" Formulated by Dr. Miller.It should prevent eye stain. (Röschen had problems with it, during teethchange) .I don´t want to make anything wrong or give somthing unhealthy. Has anybody any experience with this liquid ? It was recomended by an employee of a petstore.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What is the active ingredient?

You can use baby powder or baking soda to keep the area dry, and what I did..I alternated hydrogen peroxide and fresh squeezed lemon juice and it took her stain out completely. It left the fur a little dry, but white. I just had to keep extra conditioner on it for awhile, but its pretty much back to normal.

Kara


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Contains:Natural Malt Syrup, Apple Cider Vinegar, Vitamin B1, B2, B 12, Vitamin C,A,D,E, Garlic, Brewers Yeast, Astragalus, Ginger

The formula should be the result of Dr. Burton Miller´s 15 Year project and should change the chemistry of the tears.

I do not believe that really.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

I think I will try the tip with the lemon juice, thank you.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i use angel eyes and love it. my dog should receive 1/4 teaspoon and i give him 1/8 teaspoon, every other day (they recommend everyday) his eyes were so stained, iused it everyday for about 2 weeks and then went to every other day for maintenance. if things clear up completely, i might go to every 3rd day. i never give the recommended dosage to my dog, i belive they tend to recommend too much so that you can buy more product. my dog also has been allergies and they were able to make the angel eyes with chicken


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

amy-ciara said:


> Contains:Natural Malt Syrup, Apple Cider Vinegar, Vitamin B1, B2, B 12, Vitamin C,A,D,E, Garlic, Brewers Yeast, Astragalus, Ginger
> 
> The formula should be the result of Dr. Burton Miller´s 15 Year project and should change the chemistry of the tears.
> 
> I do not believe that really.


That's really interesting? I wonder how it changes the ph of the tears? The key is..to keep the fur dry, even if they are tearing...because the tears themselves don't stain, the fur stains because it stays wets for too long and grows yeast. So, even if you dab baby powder or baking soda on it once a night, you should see an improvement.

They sell this stuff in the US called "Sun in", have you heard of it? Or have a similar product?? It is a spray on hair lightener? It is basically peroxide and lemon juice..that would work well, too.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Martina, I haven't heard of it before, but by the ingredients I am guessing that this is something you give orally or add to food. It isn't a topical treatment, is it? It reminds me of the Pawier formula.

I think Kara (Thumperlove) is talking about hydrogen peroxide & lemon juice used topically (on the stained hair).


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

You can get AngelEyes from www.crystalsnowdancers.com (netherlands) send her an e-mail and ask for it, it's not on her website yet....tell her I forwarded you. 25 euro for a bottle that gives you enough for weeks.....but after 14 days you'll see it clear up....you can cut away the already stained strand of hair, and after 3 weeks it's cleared up fully the tears (the colour of the tears will no longer be pink but transparent) and then you give it one more week lowering the dose and then stop. Don't go on for 6 months like the bottle says...
I spoke to my vet about it....

PS: I feed it to her mixed with yoghurt, she loves it!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> because the tears themselves don't stain, the fur stains because it stays wets for too long and grows yeast.
> Kara


Kara I have to disagree partly with you on this one..... 
I can of course only speak for Sierra's case...
Her tears were actually pinkish to start off with.....on a white tissue it would be pink....
After using AngelEyes the tears became colourless like our human tears...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I've heard that can happen (colored tearing) but more often than not, that would be from food or infection. I think every dog is different.

Gucci's tears have always been clear, she'll get grayish eye boogers sometimes, but I pick those out.

Oh, yes..and I'm talking about topical application, not ingested! 

Kara


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you very much for your answers. I can remember that somebody told me about angeleye. (I don´t know who, it was month ago, I needed something for my part-time malteser Sammy) The Dutch border is just around the corner, may be I´ll get it in Venlo. First I try to find it in internetshops, They sell a lot of American products.
I´ll tell you if I´m successful.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Good luck, because according to my vet, the active ingredient Tylan is actually illegal to be bought/used by non-medical staff here in the Netherlands.....He was shocked I could get it so "easily"....as it is an antibiotic....therefor my vets advice on limited use....

I had a hard time finding it here.....

Just by taking my chance I asked the lady if she could get it (didn't know it was illegal then) and she told me she had it already recently ordered a stock from the US.....


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

One of the ingredients is vinegar and I have been giving this to Houston for some time now with great success. If I skip a few days, I can see the differrence. I think there is a thread out there with different links about tear staining. I will have to look for it.

Found that thread. If you page down you will see the website I posted.
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=281


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank´s Rita !!!


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

My vet didn't want Roxie to use Angel Eyes because of the antibiotic in it. He recommended distilled water as did others on this forum, and her fur isn't staining anymore like she was when I first brought her home. She does get gunk in the fur every day or so which I comb out with the flea comb after I wet it with a washcloth. She also is not tearing (at least not yet, maybe when she teeths) as I have read about some on this forum so that would be a different cure.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Winston's been tearing badly..*

I took scissors to it it was so yucky. I give him angel eyes and have tried milk of malenta hydro peroxide + cornstarch combo but didn't come out...

When he's better I'll try the peroxide + lemon juice....but let's all make sure to stay out of the eye. that would really hurt.

I'm letting the hair grow out again but in this in between phase it's worse because it's right there in his eyes. Sigh.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

This is a great discussion.

Rocky, almost 8 mo., has the red tear staining. He's been on Angle Eyes for about 1 1/2 weeks (less than the recommended dose) and all the reddness is gone, but, he still has excessive tearing. I called an opthomologist vet who can't get a new patient in until APRIL! So, I'm checking with me vet on the following:
1. Clogged tear ducts
2. Hair growing in the corners of his eyes causing iritation (I think this might be it)
3. Teething?

Anyone have this experience? What did you do?

P.S. I'm showing Rocky, so cutting the hair isn't an option.


----------

